# replacing pull up seitz paper/thermal blinds



## VEEBUG74 (Apr 22, 2011)

Need to replace blinds as there stuck together due to water ingress.
:twisted: 
Anyone know where to source and have any experiances


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

this any help

http://www.outdoorbits.com/nrf-blinds-and-flyscreens-p-982.html


----------

